# What Colors On What Walls Dilemma!!



## dviator87 (May 23, 2016)

Here are the pics


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Arrrgh. I would leave it as an accent wall. Most of the theme appears to be carried by the furniture and wall hangings, the rest is pretty neutral. Once you change those out you can decide colors based on what new furniture, pictures, and flooring you like. Make those decisions first.


----------



## charlotte2134 (Jun 28, 2016)

I would always keep an accent colour wall


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Many paint companies have an app or program available on their website which allows you to upload digital pictures and then manipulate the colors to see what you would like.

Pittsburgh was the first I knew to have this and Home Depot has been advertising it recently.


----------

